# Autosleeper Symbol 2008 model



## brian240

I have an Autosleeper Symbol 2008 model. Can anyone tell me that if connected to mains electric will it automatically charge the habitation battery? Or do I need to do something?

Also as the water system has been drained down for winter, how do I stop the audible warning for low water keep sounding? 
Thanks BN


----------



## 100127

Yes it will charge both. Press the square button in the middle of the control panel until it reads "Auto Sleeper". That should put it to sleep, but sometimes mine comes alive with the low water bleep. I think it may be to do with opening the back door. Need to keep checking it now and then.

Bob


----------



## delboy0127

*Re Autosleeper panel*

Hi Brian.

To shut the main control panel down completley

Keep pressing back or return until the panel shows just 2 controls in the bottom left had corner.

Then press the top right hand corner of the panel until your pin code keypad comes up enter you 4 digit pin code and the panel will shut down completley, nothing will be on the panel screen at all. Their should be no drain on the habitation battery what soever.

If you have not set up a pin code try 0000

To start up reverse the above.

Take care

Delboy


----------



## brian240

*Autosleeper 2008 symbol*

Hi

Thanks for the replies on the previous problem

Still having issues with electrics. Have left the MH connected to mains for last few weeks and now find the leisure and vehicle battery both dead. I am charging the leisure battery with a standard charger,

*But here is the question, * HOW do you get the vehicle battery out, there is a plate on the top of the red terminal with a number of wires and buz bars connected. I have loosened the terminal pinch bolt but can't seem to get it off, any suggestions?. The base vehicle is a peugeot and battery is under the floor.

Also where is the PDU ( power Distribution Unit) located, reading the book this may be where the problem lies. I think!!!!!.
Any help would be appreciated.
:roll:


----------



## 100127

*Re: Autosleeper 2008 symbol*



brian240 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the replies on the previous problem
> 
> Still having issues with electrics. Have left the MH connected to mains for last few weeks and now find the leisure and vehicle battery both dead. I am charging the leisure battery with a standard charger,
> 
> *But here is the question, * HOW do you get the vehicle battery out, there is a plate on the top of the red terminal with a number of wires and buz bars connected. I have loosened the terminal pinch bolt but can't seem to get it off, any suggestions?. The base vehicle is a peugeot and battery is under the floor.
> 
> Also where is the PDU ( power Distribution Unit) located, reading the book this may be where the problem lies. I think!!!!!.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> :roll:


You could try this number, it is a helpline for Autosleepers. If you keep the questions simple they will be able to help you.

01386853511

Bob


----------



## brian240

*Autosleeper 2008*

Thanks Bob

I will give them a try after the Christmas hols.

Have a good one

Brian


----------



## 100127

And you Brian, us Symbol peeps have to stick together.

Bob


----------



## joel789

brian240 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the replies on the previous problem
> 
> Still having issues with electrics. Have left the MH connected to mains for last few weeks and now find the leisure and vehicle battery both dead. I am charging the leisure battery with a standard charger,
> 
> *But here is the question, * HOW do you get the vehicle battery out, there is a plate on the top of the red terminal with a number of wires and buz bars connected. I have loosened the terminal pinch bolt but can't seem to get it off, any suggestions?. The base vehicle is a peugeot and battery is under the floor.
> 
> Also where is the PDU ( power Distribution Unit) located, reading the book this may be where the problem lies. I think!!!!!.
> Any help would be appreciated.
> :roll:


Hey there Brian,

My dad recently bought a symbol and is having the same problems! And the control unit isn't showing anything either!
If you can remember back...could you please shed some light on how solved your issues?

Thanks, 
Joel


----------



## paulmold

You could join the Autosleeper Owners Forum, you'll get plenty of help there. Just Google it. It's nothing to do with the owners club and its free.


----------

